# My Christmas self-present :)



## enzodm (Dec 18, 2012)

Just arrived, yet to test it: Leicaflex Mark I, 1964, with Summicron 50/2. Also waiting for a Leica-EOS adapter to come.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 18, 2012)

Happy xMas to you!


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 18, 2012)

Buon Natale Enzo! Quite a nice gift!


----------



## compur (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## enzodm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you  . Today I hope to be able to find a film roll somewhere around me to do some tests (plus, I'll visito a photo repair shop to check shutter speeds - I have a good one very close).


----------

